# Whatsapp Android to iPhone transfer?



## Splinterdog (Feb 3, 2022)

iPhone to Android is officially supported by Whatsapp but the other way around is a minefield with a premium price of over $30 for something you may use only once. My Wazzup Migrator which I paid for some years ago (£3) doesn't go the other way. (when I migrated from iPhone to Android)
Does anyone know of a free or at least not rip-off prices, way to do this please. Asking for a customer who is moving from Android.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 3, 2022)

Never used this but have heard of it, I think maybe one of my daughters tried it a couple of years ago when they swapped to IPhone, dunno how good it is but it appears to have solid reviews, worth a look at least, seems to be free ........

[Official] MobileTrans WhatsApp Transfer | Transfer, Backup & Restore Your WhatsApp (wondershare.net)


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 3, 2022)

Tatty_One said:


> Never used this but have heard of it, I think maybe one of my daughters tried it a couple of years ago when they swapped to IPhone, dunno how good it is but it appears to have solid reviews, worth a look at least, seems to be free ........
> 
> [Official] MobileTrans WhatsApp Transfer | Transfer, Backup & Restore Your WhatsApp (wondershare.net)


Thanks for the reply. It's $30 because the trial is limited, unfortunately.


----------

